# was feeling lost then found this board..



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi all

I kinda dont feel I belong anywhere at the mo...but have been reading some of the posts and thought Id write in...my story goes...

I have been on clomid, had a lap n dye and after the zillions tests, prods, dildocams have been given the all clear....DH had 3 SA, all were low but were getting better, last one was in Nov at 14mill. ..still low..after waiting on the NHS for appts as you do. ..we still waited.. .then in Feb this year, DH had a bad car accident, I got made redundant, he was in intensive care and is now back at home....as he was off sick and I had no job, he said about going for private tx....we went last Thursday and they did anohter SA....there were 1mill sperm but no live ones. ...DH has been sooo  ....and what makes its worse is I am soo angry about it all...we have to go back in July for another SA...the cons said he was in a trauma and therefore needs rest...he reckons the accident had an affect on his count.and wont suggest tx until DH count is done once he has recovered form the accident..we are gutted....I dont feel like talking to him about it...I just feel soo annoyed about it all....I was so looking forward to tx in April and now we have to wait again....sorry to whinge....but DH knows there is summin wrong with me but I'm just bottling it up....he has been hurt already and I cant tell him that I hate the fact that we have have no swimmers....I am being selfish, but I needed to let it out as I know I need a big cry but have no-one to talk to about this...think DH has enough of all the IF talks over the past year!

thanks for listening

Ax


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Amee

Sorry to read your post, it is perfectly understandable that you feel upset, you and Dh have had so much to deal with recently. It is so hard to have to keep waiting for things to move forward but as the dr has said your Dh has had a big trauma and it is bound to effect things, and hopefully as he recovers things will improve.

I really don't know what to say to you but am thinking of you both and sending you a big  .

Take care. i'm hear if you want to chat  

Mac x


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Amee,

You have come to the right place! 

First of all sending you a great big ((HUG)). What a terrible time you have had and with so many bad shocks and stressful times.

I had a terrible accident a few years ago when I was a pedestrian and hit by a motorcycle whilst crossing the road. It really did have a bad effect on me and I wonder if our IVF would have worked if it had never happened.

Your poor hubby probably feels guilty, wretched and worried. He is probably terrified the SA' s will never improve and he will feel that "it is all his fault".

You need lots of love and support right now as well!! Course you are annoyed about this. I was (and still am) furious about the accident that happened to me. You were all psych'ed up to start treatment and now these obstacles have occured. Of course you are angry and it is entirely appropriate.

Some of the people on the Male Factor thread may have some suggestions about improving the SA side but pls continue to vent here where people will understand.

Hope this ramble helps and I have not said anything insensitive.

With love,


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Mackie/Flopsy

thanks for your support,   I feel much better having chatted with my weightwatchers leader today...was good to get some support from an unusal place....thanks for your comments and advice too...I am now concentrating on losing my excess weight and getting to that target before DH goes back for his next SA in 3 months...hopefully when that BFP turns up I wont be a fat ****!  

went to Holland and Barrett, and poor DH is accepting any tablets now...todays lot where ginseng and B12....poor thing....he is being so good about it...we are off on holiday tomorrow to Scilly Isles or a weeks break whilst we are both not working...hopefully this will recharge and getting the happy hormones working!

thx again and good luck  

Ax


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi amee u have definitly come to the right place and u can feel free to have a rant and moan at us as this is what this site is all about - giving support to each other.

It is frustrating hun i know all this waiting but it does take time and unfortunatley there is nothing we can do about it expect wait! Have some fun with us in the meantime as we have a good old laugh on here at times - to be honest if i hadnt have found this site i would have gone bananas by now!!!

Take care

Kate xxx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

You are bananas Kate!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey yeah thanks mac!!!!       

Feeling       today must be coz im on the old AF!!

Hee hee

Kate xxx


----------

